# System done alot of pix



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Enjoy my new system its done the only thing to do is make a new trunk carpet with embroided audison,audison connect,hertz logo


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice clean install.


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks really good bud! How's it sounding?


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

Is it just my monitor? or is the stitching on your enclosure pink?


----------



## redgst97 (Mar 12, 2008)

I like it! Not a "huge" fan of that color blue, but thats just me being wierd. Sorry. I would guess it matches other elements of the install/vehicle that are not shown in these pictures. I understand that.... 

IF you dont have a place for a custom floor or tunk mat, I might suggest the Matworks. www.matworks.com They have done several mats for me in the past. Great people.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Beautiful work man 

Bravo.

Love the DEX-P9 and DEQ-P9


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

csuflyboy said:


> Looks really good bud! How's it sounding?


Sounds good i just need to play with the x-over cause i can't bypass the 2.400,1.500


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

GenPac said:


> Is it just my monitor? or is the stitching on your enclosure pink?


Its red



redgst97 said:


> I like it! Not a "huge" fan of that color blue, but thats just me being wierd. Sorry. I would guess it matches other elements of the install/vehicle that are not shown in these pictures. I understand that....


The STi seats,door are all suede with red stitching

IF you dont have a place for a custom floor or tunk mat, I might suggest the Matworks. www.matworks.com They have done several mats for me in the past. Great people.[/QUOTE]

I need my spare


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Gdamn N00b!
There is an Install section!  

Purdy as usual, pare! Let me listen!
Go team AudiTus!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Gdamn N00b!
> There is an Install section!
> 
> Purdy as usual, pare! Let me listen!
> Go team AudiTus!


I like this section better much more exposure pare


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Very nice work on the sub enclosure.

Whats the liquid littering the inside of the enclosure?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Very nice work on the sub enclosure.
> 
> Whats the liquid littering the inside of the enclosure?



I was experimenting with bondo,resin mix


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks nice RJ


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

schuey_1 said:


> I was experimenting with bondo,resin mix


Did you add extra MEKP to the mix? I like mixing resin, a quality filler and VERY SMALL scraps......meaning the extra small fibers that fall when you're cutting chopped matt. 

When I cut any kind of matt or cloth I save EVERYTHING to use at a later date when I accumulate enough to get some use out of it.:blush:


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

how about some ratios for the mixture? results?

btw, great work RJ. still using supremos and lotus front stage?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

kappa546 said:


> how about some ratios for the mixture? results?
> 
> btw, great work RJ. still using supremos and lotus front stage?


No more supremos all lotus front stage


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

BRAVO! I love it...You should come by the next SoCal meeting on April 5 @ Autobachs. We'd love to check it out your ride.


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

great gear, and awesome rack build. 

i'm disappointed to see the sub enclosure so massively distrupting the view of the amps. i appreciate the asymmetry, but in this case it doesn't work. is there any way to increase the surface area of the enclosure and decrease the depth? perhaps a consideration for another build... 

the blue material is an awesome choice of color, i await the new carpet. i'd like to see that mesh better, make it work, i like it!

little nit picking thing, the hertz logo is skewd . . . throws me off, haha. ditch the trunk light. 

good work sir. 

*-fixtion*


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

sub box is way too big. (is it a 15")?

looks weird.

imo.


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

looks nice... I like the rack. You should trim out the rest of the trunk with some suede...it just clashes to much with that trunk carpet. 

How do you like that hertz sub? is its out put worth the money?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Im really liking the amp install and layout, but the sub set up seems to stick out like a sore thumb to me  I am more of a fan of a more integrated sub install but i guess it just personal preference. Nice work none the less


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Fixtion said:


> great gear, and awesome rack build.
> 
> i'm disappointed to see the sub enclosure so massively distrupting the view of the amps. i appreciate the asymmetry, but in this case it doesn't work. is there any way to increase the surface area of the enclosure and decrease the depth? perhaps a consideration for another build...
> 
> ...


I can't make the enclosure much smaller i need air space and i know about the logo its hard to mount the sub cause it moves alot with the suede



60ndown said:


> sub box is way too big. (is it a 15")?
> 
> looks weird.
> 
> imo.





SQCherokee said:


> looks nice... I like the rack. You should trim out the rest of the trunk with some suede...it just clashes to much with that trunk carpet.
> 
> How do you like that hertz sub? is its out put worth the money?


It look much better when i'm done with the new trunk carpet.So far the sub sounds good let see and wait i need to break in the sub first.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Im really liking the amp install and layout, but the sub set up seems to stick out like a sore thumb to me  I am more of a fan of a more integrated sub install but i guess it just personal preference. Nice work none the less


thats the only place i can put the sub i need my spare.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

schuey_1 said:


> thats the only place i can put the sub i need my spare.


Have you thought about raising the floor and putting the sub on top of the spare or putting the spare on top of the enclosure to act as a grill (idea from Bing's install photos) or making the enclosure in the spare tire well and making a custom "bag" for the spare??? That location is not the only solution


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice!

I think the angle of the photo makes the sub even more obtrusive looking. 

I betcha if you posted a photo from the other corner, nobody would have even said anything...lol. 

I like being able to actually get to the spare without having to lift an 80lb amp rack or sub enclosure.

And plus, when you keep buying those cheap retread's, the spare is definitly important...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

schuey said:


>


It's perfectly done, very nice  !!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

^^^^ Thanks


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

looks good... but sub looks out of place .... no room in the tirewell?


----------



## Bumpin'Buick (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice install you have there, good work!


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Which Hertz sub is that?

Full Lotus front stage, I take it? Got pics?

Also, what's going on with the HU display. Are you controlling some external unit with it?? 

Thx for sharing.


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

It looks like the Mille ML 3000 but I could be wrong, wonderful sounding woofer. I should have chosen the Mille over my Hi-energys

Jason


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

I would highly reccomend takingthe stickers off ofyour back window it is screaming STEAL ME!


----------



## 2AZN2DMAX (Jan 20, 2008)

^^^ Ditto with the stickers. I never figured out why people put stickers of all their equip. on their car. Unless your sponsor said you have to have them on. Like gsr22 said it's screaming "LOOK WHAT I HAVE COME STEAL ME!!!!" Oh yeah the install looks great!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

^^^^ Most people don't even know audison and 2nd this is no ordinary install the only thing that they can steal is the 1.500 3rd thats why you INSURANCE BOY

I hope somebody steal my system so that i can upgrade to THESIS


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

schuey_1 said:


> ^^^^ Most people don't even know audison and 2nd this is no ordinary install the only thing that they can steal is the 1.500 3rd thats why you INSURANCE BOY
> 
> I hope somebody steal my system so that i can upgrade to THESIS


not knowing will probably make a thief more curious. i'm not sure what insurance company covers audio equipment, but it's very difficult to work with them to cover your gear.

plus, stickers look tacky. :]

*-fixtion*


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Guys you have to remember i'm doing car audio for years now and i'm not a newbie so i know by puting sticker on my car it will attract thiefs but i don't care.


----------



## 2AZN2DMAX (Jan 20, 2008)

Fixtion said:


> not knowing will probably make a thief more curious. i'm not sure what insurance company covers audio equipment, but it's very difficult to work with them to cover your gear.
> 
> plus, stickers look tacky. :]
> 
> *-fixtion*


I am with USAA a military insurance and I got my stuff stolen and it totaled $3200 and they gave me every single penny. I didn't even have to show receipts just pictures that they where in the car and boxes/manuals. It was kinda a hassle they broke into my car but I got all new upgraded stuff. LOL. A Thesis would be nice maybe we can work out a deal, where do you live. J/J


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm in SD


----------



## 2AZN2DMAX (Jan 20, 2008)

I was thinking more on the lines of me stealing your stuff, but it was a joke!!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

^^^ lol i know its cool bro but if you want to steal them just let me know we can work something out


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

schuey_1 said:


> I like this section better much more exposure pare


Hey bro, nice install clean and professional looking. Do you happen to be filipino? The "pare" caught my attention.


----------



## bigjae1976 (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## 2AZN2DMAX (Jan 20, 2008)

the "pare" also caught my attention. Any Flips in the house?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Flipipino is in d HOUSE  

Taga Pque/Makati area ako


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

there was a thread calling out all Pinoys....Kamusta


----------



## twista17 (Jun 5, 2007)

another Filipino in the house! good looking install you got there bro. i'm from makati also and just came back from USA last January. maybe next time i'm there we can set up an audition.

good luck and more pics pare!


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

*pianist* is another pino, haha.

*-fixtion*


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Mabuhay!

Hehe... Good to know there are a lot of filipinos in this forum!


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

RJ, asan yung pictures ng seps???

kelan ka uwi?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

mojako said:


> RJ, asan yung pictures ng seps???
> 
> kelan ka uwi?



Dapat itong march pero ina antay ko lang yung citizenship papers ko so baka mga may or june andiyan na ako for 1 month.And balak ko mag open ng car audio shop na diyan sa pinas brands to carry i don't know yet pero the good thing is i can get anything the customer want kasi i can travel kahit saan so kung yung customer is willing to pay some extra $$$ his/her wish will com true bwahahahahaha


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

tanglish at its best


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

twista17 said:


> another Filipino in the house! good looking install you got there bro. i'm from makati also and just came back from USA last January. maybe next time i'm there we can set up an audition.
> 
> good luck and more pics pare!



just hit me up pare pag andito ka para we can meet up.Taga marina bay homes ako sa may coastal road tapat nung chinese temple.Wow dami palang mga pinoy dito di tulad sa Elite kunti lang.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> tanglish at its best


Like that $HIT hahahahahah


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

nice nice.. ok yan RJ. So far, ID has it's distributor here na. There's hertz + audison as well. Genesis is here also. Polk.. what else? Seas parang nawala. Hit dito yung mga China brand amps, like sound magus (funny sounding name eh?) and solid audio. Lam mo naman mga pinoy. 

Oh, theres an EMMA competition this April!


----------



## blue (Sep 5, 2005)

ganda install bro, swabe 

hi jaki, dito ka rin pala bro


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

mojako said:


> nice nice.. ok yan RJ. So far, ID has it's distributor here na. There's hertz + audison as well. Genesis is here also. Polk.. what else? Seas parang nawala. Hit dito yung mga China brand amps, like sound magus (funny sounding name eh?) and solid audio. Lam mo naman mga pinoy.
> 
> Oh, theres an EMMA competition this April!


Thats nice sino nag didistribute ng ID products diyan sa pinas ?.And baka ipadala ko rin yung kotse ko diyan pag uwi ko ina alam ko lang kung mag kano aabutin yung tax.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

musta Doc?

RJ, here's the distro:










for good ka na dito?


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

crazy systemm what amp power the high. 

What speakers are u uusing? so u're probably bridge the AUdisons to get the 2000W to ML3000?


----------



## Nelson de Leon (May 24, 2005)

Nice equipment and great job!


----------

